

A Free tool to promote your website traffic - iknowthegod
http://www.ExactFactor.com

======
RiderOfGiraffes
I don't understand what it's doing, or what the numbers mean. Maybe I need to
spend more time, but I don't know whether it's worth it. I also can't see any
way via the feedback (which at first glance I hadn't seen) to tell you this on
the site.

I'm gone ...

